# Developer Preview Boots Options



## Skandranonsg (Oct 20, 2011)

Problem:
I've recently installed Windows 8 on a borrowed Hard Drive that has recently been returned. The computer I am using is a laptop running Windows 7 Ultimate. After I removed the Hard Drive, my computer keeps attempting to return to the screen where you can choose which OS to boot, but won't even show Windows 7.

Attempted Solutions:
- inserting a Windows 7 Disc and Windows 8 disc and performing Startup repair.
- performing a windows upgrade
- eliminating each SATA slot from boot menu
- booting from an external hard drive on a second computer 
- repairing from an external drive on a second computer (with Windows 7 Home Premium)

Resources Available:
- Windows 7 Ultimate + 8 Preview CD
- Netbook running Windows 7 Home Premium
- SATA dock
- just about every cable imaginable


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Tried restoring the MBR from the Win7 DVD?

See here for detailed instructions - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Skandranonsg,

When installing the Windows Developer Preview (Aka. Windows 8) it will alter the "System reserved" drive with a new boot loader among other things. This is why installing it on an external HDD might not be the best of choices, of course it's better than removing your standard OS, but it has consequences.

So, you can try using Reventon's guide, but you might end up having to reinstall your operating system. (Use a custom installation if you haven't backed up your data, which you should've though before installing a developer preview).


----------



## Skandranonsg (Oct 20, 2011)

Although my computer told me that the MBR had been repaired, it appears as if it has not been.

I'll have no trouble accessing my data to perform a backup, but I suppose fudging about with drivers doesn't sound like a fun afternoon for me. Thanks for all the help anyways!

As a last option, would it be possible to acquire another hard drive, install the developer preview on that, and try to boot from there?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

You could do that, yes.

But the easiest way to retrieve your data would be to perform a Custom Installation of Windows 7. Meaning you will not format any drives just install a new instance of the operating system. WHile doing so, all your old data will automatically be saved to C:\Windows.old (drive letter may vary depending on where you installed it).

Then when you've backed everything up, perform a clean install of the OS you want.


----------



## Skandranonsg (Oct 20, 2011)

One last thing to try: partitioning the drive using Partition Magic or some other software and installing a new instance of windows on that.


----------

